# bill cryosurgical supply



## codegirl0422 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello,

if the doctor uses histofreeser portable cryosurgical system to perform 17110 (destruction of benign lesion) can you bill for the supply, and does anyone know what the code for the supply is?

Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Aug 15, 2008)

My doc hasn't billed for anything else just the procedure only


----------



## dmaec (Aug 15, 2008)

no, you don't bill out the supplies, bill only the 17110, the supplies for the procedure, "IS" the procedure. 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## codegirl0422 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks you guys

That is what I thought, but sometimes you need verification for the office manager.


----------

